

Digital Boarding Passes - adamilardi
http://www.tsa.gov/approach/tech/paperless_boarding_pass_expansion.shtm
And I quote, "O my god that guy just got on the plane with his phone"
======
run4yourlives
We've had this in Canada for a couple of years now.

------
adamilardi
and I quote, "o my god that man just got on the plane with his phone"

